# Stalling, no power - RESOLVED!



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

FInally (I hope) my problem is resolved.

First, 91 SE, manual transmission, 230K km. The car would suddenly have no power while driving. Later, I narrowed it down to a (usually) warm engine, pushing hard with a load (like running up a hill), and when letting the rpms drop to between 1500 and 3000. It would sometimes idle roughly. If I stopped and waited about 5 minutes, the engine would 'catch it's breath' and I could run it all day without problems.

Checked: EGR, no effect. Had Nissan dealer check computer codes - he said there were none, and was convinced that the problem was MAF. I cleaned up connections to MAF with contact cleaner and toothbrush, cleaned up ground connection to engine block, fixed a loose vaccum hose connection - no effect. 

Checked computer - had code 33 (!). Followed Haynes manual instructions, disconnected the O2 sensor (what a pain in the arm that was!), and the car ran fine. Reconnected, the car ran like a pig.

Took it to Nissan - the checked out the O2 sensor, and replaced it. The car is great again!

Thanks to everyone here (and other boards) that helped me understand and resolve the problem.

Michael


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Woohoo! good for you!

sometimes the codes won't show on our cars for some reason. often they can plug a CONSULT reader into them and they won't show anything, but if you run an ECU self-diagnostic on them, they'll show an error. strange.
glad you fixed it though!


----------

